# Does Anyone Heat with Wood..No central heat/insurance



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

We live a very simple lifestyle. We heat entirely with wood..no central heat of any kind. Insurance inspection and present insurance will not renew. Have another company coming out and hopefully it won't be problem with them. They understand our heating situation. So..any other homesteaders run into this problem...??


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

We had a struggle getting insurance simply because of the wood stove. We have electric baseboard as the main heat source. They wanted the permit and a bunch of paperwork for the chimney installation, which we didn't have because the stove and chimney were here when we bought the house. Had to take pictures and wait nearly a month for underwriter approval.


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

We had a fireplace insert installed last year, called the agent to ask if we needed to notify the insurance company about it - she said only if it were our only source of heat (it's not)....and if it were they would likely cancel us. So it must be a common practice with insurance.

We had a heck of a time getting the rental house in FL insured even though it's not close to the beach and has never sustained any damage during a hurricane....I think insurance companies just don't want any risk at all nowadays.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

We went with Farm Bureau because of their acceptance of woodstove only heating.
No in home inspection either, just came by and photographed the house and outbuildings.
We have been pleased. The agents have been great and very helpful for other questions we ahve had as far as expanded our policy to cover other things.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

find an old heat pump. Put it on a pad by the house so it looks like it works. i heat with wood only. the heat pump went out years ago.


----------



## opportunity (Mar 31, 2012)

chickenista said:


> We went with Farm Bureau because of their acceptance of woodstove only heating.
> No in home inspection either, just came by and photographed the house and outbuildings.
> We have been pleased. The agents have been great and very helpful for other questions we ahve had as far as expanded our policy to cover other things.


We have been with far bureau for almost 8 years but with our new house bough in august they downgraded what they will cover becasue on of the chimneys had a plastic bucket over it (the fireplace was removed by the last owner and we needed a cap just hadn't gotten it. they are being mean and not reinspecting after a month we might just have t go elsewhere


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

chickenista said:


> We went with Farm Bureau because of their acceptance of woodstove only heating.
> No in home inspection either, just came by and photographed the house and outbuildings.
> We have been pleased. The agents have been great and very helpful for other questions we ahve had as far as expanded our policy to cover other things.


Ditto. Same here. We went from agent to agent and all asked me the same questions..what kind of wiring do you have. When I said none, we heated with wood and used kerosene lamps for light in the beginning I got dead silence on the other end of the line. Then they would repeat the question. I told them it was an Amish homestead. They were bewildered. It HAD to have wiring, they said...around and around. In the end, no go until somebody here on HT said to try our local farm bureau. So I did and was met with some of the nicest folks you would ever want to meet. Wood heat, no problem, kerosene lamps no problem. No wiring...No problem. All we had to do was be Farm Bureau members and we were in. Our premiums on the house, barn and 29 acres runs about 1000.00 dollars a year.

One company actually told me that it would cost more to rebuild our home than we paid for it so they couldn't cover us. I enjoyed being told we got a bargain.

Try Farm Bureau. I'm sure they can help you.


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

If you have a good installation with an airtight stove, you shouldn't have a problem. They will want to take pictures of it, and that should do it.

They will most likely ask if you have back up heat, and if you do make sure it's working. Also they may ask how often the chimney is cleaned, and who does it. I name drop the local dealership that I got my stove from and that's all they need to hear.

They are trying to avoid the idiots who have a bad stove who let their chimneys fill up with creosote, so if you are very knowledgable about your stove and have all the facts and figures on the tip of your tongue, that will help a lot.

Good luck!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

We aslo have FB. Go to a agent in a remote area, they are more understaning,so are banks when buying Farm land.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

I have state farm. The unit I chose is a sealed, EPA approved wood burner. It would have been an easy DIY install, but we let a factory trained installer out it in just for insurance purposes. They have no issues with us using it ad our primary heat.


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

We had the same problem with our house in CA. We ended up putting baseboard electric heaters in several rooms. Never hooked them up, but they were there for the inspections.
Alice in Virginia


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Never had an inspection for insurance. We have always had FB. For the first 6 years we lived in the house (and the 5 we were building it) we used wood heat only.

Check with your local Farm Bureau. We also get a discount on vehicles.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Our insurance company does insure us but we have to pay for the privilege and also have a certified chimney cleaning and repair every year. And they won't accept my husbands work as sufficient even though he ran his own chimney sweeping company for years. He does not do it anymore but still has all his equipement. This is so silly it is laughable.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

At my old house, the primary heat source was a wood furnace, but the insurance company had demanded the previous owners show a non-wood heat source, so they had installed a ventless propane heater. The insurance company I dealt with was OK with the woodstove as long as I called the propane heater my primary source. (Actually, it came in handy when I was on the road for my job, away from home for a day or two at a time.)


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

We heat with wood. Most folks we know here in Maine likewise burn wood.

No insurance.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

emdeengee said:


> ....they won't accept my husbands work as sufficient even though he ran his own chimney sweeping company for years. He does not do it anymore but still has all his equipement. This is so silly it is laughable.


I would almost bet this is because your husband no longer has a bonded and insured company. If there was a chimney fire, the insurance company wouldn't have someone else to go back on to pay for a fire.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

We heat with two wood stoves....the insurance man took photos, no problems with us getting insurance.....


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

wish me luck..coming out on Wednesday to take an inspection. Nationwide wanted to renew only if we had other sources of heat..electric. gas etc. After 46 years of owning homes never had a problem...who knows why..so tired of people telling us what we need and have to have...need to move to the mountains.. Oh !!.. we do live in the mountains...


----------



## unregistered97395 (Feb 28, 2011)

Agree with Jennifer L. above. My sister has an old wood stove, a poorly maintained chimney and a brickish surround for the stove that I'm certain isn't fireproof. I also think the heart is much too small (the wood stove is gigantic).

It isn't her main source of heat, but it scares me to death whenever she does use it. I'm amazed she still has insurance.

In any case, I'm sure people like my sister are why insurance companies have cracked down. I love her dearly, but it scares me to death.

If your stove is properly installed, you shouldn't have a problem. Keep looking if you do---you'll find insurance soon enough.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

They had also mentioned my husbands "stuff" on the land. Who doesn't have that old truck sitting in the back of the barn and pile of re-usable metal. Oh well..think they are more interested in the wood heat...so once again...wish me luck. If not I most certainly will look up the Farm Bureau insurance. I need this insurance by the end of the month. Thanks again...


----------



## Plowpoint (May 2, 2012)

I pulled my woodstove out when I got Farm Family Insurance inspected, then installed the stove back when after they left. No problems getting insurance that way, but I do have a propane boiler with radiant floor heat that they think heats my home...

I hate being dishonest, but insurance is just something I have to pacify the US Dept of Ag, I built my house and could do so after a fire if I had to.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Plowpoint said:


> I pulled my woodstove out when I got Farm Family Insurance inspected, then installed the stove back when after they left. No problems getting insurance that way, but I do have a propane boiler with radiant floor heat that they think heats my home...
> 
> I hate being dishonest, but insurance is just something I have to pacify the US Dept of Ag, I built my house and could do so after a fire if I had to.


The US Dept of Ag required that you carry insurance?

My house is steel, not very worried about fire.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

TNHermit said:


> find an old heat pump. Put it on a pad by the house so it looks like it works. i heat with wood only. the heat pump went out years ago.


Only works, until your house burns down. They check power bills after a fire- they know exactly what savings with a woodstove would be. If you have a claim you will not get paid...


----------



## jc1216 (Jun 14, 2012)

Central Boiler - Outdoor Wood Furnace for Home Heating My Mother and Step Father have one of these, and it's the mos amazing thing, heat water, and home with it.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

ET1 SS said:


> The US Dept of Ag required that you carry insurance?
> 
> My house is steel, not very worried about fire.


The stuff inside it isnt steel. Neither is the wiring or insulation or sheetrock or any of those things.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

fireweed farm said:


> Only works, until your house burns down. They check power bills after a fire- they know exactly what savings with a woodstove would be. If you have a claim you will not get paid...


if the woodstove causes the fire


----------



## houndlover (Feb 20, 2009)

Well, my main house has an electric furnace, but we've never used it, and we just recently sheetrocked over the thermostat. However, it's there and that must be why we've never had a problem with insurance. Our new house, what we call the summer house, has a small propane fake fireplace. It's good enough for the insurance inspection with American Family.


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

We only use wood heat, however we put in one baseboard in the living room, a wall unit in the kitchen and a cove heater in one bedroom. This satisfied the insurance company AND the electric company (get all electric rates now) even though they are never turned on.


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

We have central heat but we don't use it. We use our wood stove exclusively. Our insurance didn't care how much or little we used it, just that it was installed to their specs.


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

12 yrs. ago when we moved here, I called our insurance to change things. the girl that answered was so snotty and told me they'd never insure us due to having an oil furnace. I was so shocked, said fine, I'll go somewhere here. the agent called back quickly apologizing and all ended up ok. when we put in the fireplace I called, and oddly he acted like it was a bit silly that I was notifying them. go figure. I never called when we changed to the woodstove, so who knows. since now the insurance companies all seem extremely strict, they probably won't pay if there is a fire. I know with all the new rules, we'd probably never get insurance today, as they are really picky about having hydrants close by. heck...nothing like that anywhere around here!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

jc1216 said:


> Central Boiler - Outdoor Wood Furnace for Home Heating My Mother and Step Father have one of these, and it's the mos amazing thing, heat water, and home with it.


This is what we have --- no problem getting insurance.

(Well, there was some concern whether a fire truck could manever our long curved driveway back into the woods.)


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

Freemont INsurance company just totally replaced our entire wood heat system cause of a storm related problem..might try them


----------

